
Ask HN: Does LinkedIn have to notify me of breach? - Iaks
My email and sha1&#x27;d password were leaked in LinkedIn&#x27;s 2012 breach. They&#x27;ve, up til now, made no attempt to contact me. There seem to be CA state statutes requiring notification for this type of breach.<p>Has anyone else received notification?<p>Do they get a pass, legally, because unsalted sha1 actually counts as encryption?<p>I deleted my account at LinkedIn shortly after this event originally occurred. I only wish I had done it sooner...
======
edwcar13
Yep. I got the email. Double check that your emails are in line with your
linkedin account.

